# Flohmarkt beim AB Geburtsatgstreffen?



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. August 2005)

Moin Boardies, 
Mir kam die Idee auf unserem Treffen am Edersee einen Flohmarkt zu veranstalten. Teilnehmen kann natürlich jeder der auf dem Treffen ist. Alles was weg muß sag ich mal. Ich hätte da schon vier Ruten und einiges an Kleinkram die ich mitbringen werde.
Es müsste nur jeder sich für sein Gerät ein Schildchen basteln mit dem Preis und dem AB Membernahmen das der Interessierte auch weis an wen er sich wenden muß. So hatten wir das auch in Berlin beim Norwegentreffen und das fand ich ganz gut.
Was meint ihr, besteht da Interesse?


----------



## Lachsy (24. August 2005)

*AW: Flohmarkt beim AB Geburtsatgstreffen?*

jörg ist keine schlechte Idee, bringe auch was mit , vieleicht findet sich ja jemand der es gerne hätte. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Sailfisch (24. August 2005)

*AW: Flohmarkt beim AB Geburtsatgstreffen?*

Halte das auch für eine gute Idee! Werde aber nichts beisteuern können, weil wir alles an unsere Jugendlichen abgeben!


----------



## Pickerfan (25. August 2005)

*AW: Flohmarkt beim AB Geburtsatgstreffen?*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Halte das auch für eine gute Idee! Werde aber nichts beisteuern können, weil wir alles an unsere Jugendlichen abgeben!


Das Problem hab ich auch. Meine Kiddis bedanken sich wenn ich Ihnen nicht mein abgelegtes Kram gebe


----------



## Achim_68 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Flohmarkt beim AB Geburtsatgstreffen?*

Die Idee ist doch super! Vielleicht sollten wir das mal publik machen???


----------



## goeddoek (25. August 2005)

*AW: Flohmarkt beim AB Geburtsatgstreffen?*

Moin Jörg  #h 

 #r vor deiner guten Idee.Das sollte auf jeden Fall publik gemacht werden.Werde sicherlich auch etwas mitbringen.


----------



## Supporter (27. August 2005)

*AW: Flohmarkt beim AB Geburtsatgstreffen?*

Ich wollte mir ein neues Handy zulegen,hat da wer was zubieten?Dann brauche ich nicht bei Ebay gucken-bitte pn.-Danke


----------

